# Every now and then...



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I get to do a family restoration. Restorations are my passion, and the motivation behind my reel work. Forget about the American quality, tight tolerances, amazing fit and finish, strength and durability of this Penn Spinfisher 700...all beyond compare. This reel was used by the owners father. Just wish it and my father's reels could tell us a few war stories!

This is a dry fit for pictures. All parts are original to this particular reel. The finish is Duracoat black satin at the owners request. I'll post some completed photos tomorrow.

If anyone has a 702 they'd part with, I'm lookin'.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Awesome looking reel Joe. You do some damn fine reel work, always a pleasure to observe your art work.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

WOW JOE!!! That's beautiful. I'm speechless.

My grandfather bought that reel new and terrorized fish for years with it before it became my fathers. He used it for a long time before it came to me and I caught some nice ones on it before putting it away. I can't tell you how glad I am that it looks even better than new again. It's definitely going back in action!

Thank you Joe!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Now I wish I didn't sell my 35 Penn spinners on eBay..!! All green..!!

One buyer paid $176.00 plus shipping for a new Green Penn 716 Super Sport in the box w/all paperwork and spare parts.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh man...I was hoping you put all those back in storage. What a great collection! Glad I got to see some of them.


----------



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

Pompano Joe. I have an 650ss. You up to me sending to you to get it repaired?
I will be back down Aug 11 and thought maybe you could take a look at it. I tried fixing myself but it keeps tightening up after reeling in for 3 minutes or so.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Be happy to help. [email protected]


----------



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

Joe can I just mail it to you?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

PM Sent.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*Finished*

Here are a couple of pics of the finished reel...


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

This looks even better in person, on the rod and full of line. Now all I need is a little less rain and it will go back in to use. I can't begin to tell you how happy I am with this Joe. Fantastic work! Thanks again!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work Sir.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AustinP (Feb 26, 2012)

reels done in duracoat finish always turn out awesome ive got a 706 tigerstriped by squidder and i am amazed with how tough the finish is! Good looking reel!


----------

